# My pre-workout supps



## ProteinFarts (Mar 16, 2014)

It's not much but you will leave the gym with a massive pump. Right before I take L-Arginine/L-Citrulline/L-Ornithine and a preworkout drink. Either NOExplode, or MR-1, or currently Muscle Pharm Assault. 

Aside... By the way. Viagra has nothing on the above. I have no issues or anything but if you take the above, minus the preworkout, and add a little niacin, you are a stud for 3 hours. Sensitivity through the roof too. You have not had sex until you have tried that. Trust me. 

Then when I get home I'll take some protein and L-glutamine. That's about it for my supps. Im looking to add a good natural test booster. Aside from the big boy supps, any other cool supps you guys take before or after workouts? 

I'm near my bodies natural max here so looking to keep the run going. I've stayed natural this long so I mine as well stick with it.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh and I take CLA and chromium everyday. Helps me stay lean. Any creatine I get is just in the preworkout drink. I try and stay away from big scoops of creatine monohydrate now as it also adds a good layer on my belly that takes forever to get rid of.


----------



## bvs (Mar 18, 2014)

imo most test boosters are a waste of money and trust me i have wasted a lot of money on them. just get some d aspartic acid powder and tribulus tabs, you could even throw in some fenugreek if you want. 

on the pre workout subject i am a long time fan of c4 but more recently i have been on shock therepy by universal. my favourite all time stack is one scoop of a stim pre (dont like too much caffiene) mixed with a scoop of d aspartic acid (shown to help with pumps), one scoop of pro GH by NOW suppliments (also adds pump) and a scoop of hemavol by iforce. has me bursting out of my skin!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2014)

test boosters are bullshit.  Don't bother.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm a pre workout whore too.  I used to use Craze but I guess meth is bad, so I switched to assault.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> test boosters are bullshit.  Don't bother.



Fore the most part your prob correct. But when I take a repuatable test product I feel angry, horny, and strong. That sounds like test to me. And I am aware that horny does not directly correlate to more test. But when I feel that way I work out harder, f**k harder, and I fight harder. For my marriages sake I have avoided such products lately.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Fore the most part your prob correct. But when I take a repuatable test product I feel angry, horny, and strong. That sounds like test to me. And I am aware that horny does not directly correlate to more test. But when I feel that way I work out harder, f**k harder, and I fight harder. For my marriages sake I have avoided such products lately.



Being Angry, horny, and strong isn't a sign your test levels went up. If you had blood work your see vey very minimal differences, if any at all, and certainly none that would have any clinical or real world significance. Placebo is a powerful drug in it's own right my friend.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 18, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Fore the most part your prob correct. But when I take a repuatable test product I feel angry, horny, and strong. That sounds like test to me. And I am aware that horny does not directly correlate to more test. But when I feel that way I work out harder, f**k harder, and I fight harder. For my marriages sake I have avoided such products lately.



Placebo effect


----------



## ajdonutz (Mar 18, 2014)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Placebo effect



I noticed a slight difference with test boosters in the past, granted this was probably 5 years ago at least, and had low natural test to begin with. Today's products are garbage for the most part, and if you don't have low t to begin with I doubt any natural test booster would do anything for you. 

I never understood people who pimped tribulus. It does nothing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

ajordana said:


> I noticed a slight difference with test boosters in the past, granted this was probably 5 years ago at least, and had low natural test to begin with. Today's products are garbage for the most part, and if you don't have low t to begin with I doubt any natural test booster would do anything for you.
> 
> I never understood people who pimped tribulus. It does nothing.



It's clever marketing by supplement companies that takes advantage of the fact most will never question their claims.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 18, 2014)

There's a guy at my gym who just did his first cycle. I helped him with his pct. I saw him a few days ago and he told me he bought a test booster from the supplement store. I was dumbfounded. The truth is the majority of people have no idea what the hell they are doing and are subject to marketing schemes like you wouldn't believe. IE...most people are idiots.


----------



## bronco (Mar 18, 2014)

I've tried a lot of it in the past, creatine, noxplode,no2, and a couple ph's, it was a complete wast of time and money


----------



## ajdonutz (Mar 18, 2014)

Anabolic Reality said:


> There's a guy at my gym who just did his first cycle. I helped him with his pct. I saw him a few days ago and he told me he bought a test booster from the supplement store. I was dumbfounded. The truth is the majority of people have no idea what the hell they are doing and are subject to marketing schemes like you wouldn't believe. IE...most people are idiots.



Oh trust me I know. The majority of people feel the need to tell you when they're "on" protein. Lol


----------



## Seeker (Mar 18, 2014)

Want to boost your natural test levels? Have some egg yolks. Test boosters are crap.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 21, 2014)

Creatine aside, HMB (hydroxy methylbutyrate) has been shown to work.  Give it a read in the Journal of Applied Physiology 

http://jap.physiology.org/search?fulltext=hmb&submit=yes&x=0&y=0


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 21, 2014)

Test boosters are a waste of money. Products that make you horny and or aggressive don't necessarily boost your test levels


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 21, 2014)

I tried this booster called enanthate, it seemed to do the job.


----------

